

The 75-Year Saga Behind a Game That Teaches Preschoolers to Code - bcl
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/the-75-year-saga-behind-a-game-that-teachers-preschoolers-to-code/

======
Steuard
Previous discussion, including comments from the game's designer:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6412780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6412780)

------
Shivetya
aim really low, could not get a seven year old who loves computer stuff to
play with it. I am not sure where the age break point is but it has to be
pretty low. By then both niece and nephew were already into games on
tablets/computers; usually minecraft; and didn't care for a board game (read:
bored game)

Is there a iPad equivalent?

~~~
brlewis
We need a way to introduce automation into minecraft.

~~~
russellsprouts
I know there are mods that incorporate turtle graphics-controlled agents for
automation. Of course, there is also redstone automation, which is useful, but
also much more complicated.

For slightly older kids, there's the Minecraft Pi edition.

------
logfromblammo
It sounds very much like RoboRally, likely with dramatically simplified rules.

~~~
hcrisp
I thought the same. My friend introduced me to RoboRally with the words,
"you'll enjoy this, since it is all about programming." I'll have to check out
Robot Turtles with my 4 year old.

